# programming boosters



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Time for me to get a programming booster. Looks like the 2 most
popular are the PTB100 by soundtraxx or the PowerPax made by
NCE. From what I gather either will do the job. Both provide some
short protection on the programming track also. Cost is similar.
Anybody have a preference? I like that the powerpax has somewhat
of a case its in and the PTB100 is just a pc board. I see the powerpax
comes with a power supply. Whats the best way to power the PTB100?
Thanks for any info.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You can power the PTB100 off of the same supply you use for the command station.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I have a PTB-100 (that NIMT supplied) and love it.It performs great,however,all my sound decoders are Tsunami's so I can't comment on its use with other decoder brands.

I have it teamed up with my PR3 on a 3"X8" pine board and both are powered with a single wallwart 15VDC 1A transfo.It's been used as a stand alone programming device only coupled with an out dated computer and Decoder Pro...a fantastic programming setup.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Jake. I got a PTB100 coming from Sean. Its all set. I am going to get some more digitrax products and they are pc boards also. I will just fix me up a board for them like you did. I have a couple tsunamis and a BLI with QSI decoder. It should work on that also.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

And if you add Decoder Pro,you'll end up liking programming your locos as much as actually running them.It's a lot of fun.........


----------

